# Medical Assistant / Nursing Jobs for my Wife in Dubai



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

As we are continuing our transition to the move from the US to Dubai in mid-September, my wife has been scouring Dubizzle and a number of the hospital / healthcare web sites in the region so she can work and not have to stay at home playing with the dog, watching 6 month old soap operas, or spending my paycheck at The Dubai Mall. 

She is what is called in the US a "Medical Assistant" who works in a doctors' office, takes vital signs, gives shots, runs the treadmill tests, assists the doctor with in-offfice procedures, keeps up the charts, does some receptionist work on occasion etc.

However, the position of "medical assistant" does not appear to exist in the UAE. We see terminology like "nursing assistant", "nurse" (not Registered Nurse which is something completely different), etc. When such ads come up, they look like they were penned by 3 year olds, and most state they want Filipino nationals (presumably because they will work for a fraction of what my wife was making). Some want DHA and HAAD registration which seems to require a BS degree (my wife has subsisted with an associates' degree now for 28 years in her profession).

My wife has specialty experience working with colon-rectal surgeons and allergists which I think should count for something, along with her 28 years experience.

The bottom line is - should my wife even bother to look for a job in Dubai? Or will they count her out because she is American and too experienced and thus will want a pay envelope that doesn't jingle? Are there physicians who are reputable and run Western-style practices or are they all 50 doctors in an 8 room villa with wall-mounted air conditioners?

Thanks for your help and no trolls please.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your wife may be able to find a doctor's office who would like to have a western speaking staffer. She will probly need to go to each office, and try to speak to someone who can think outside the box that all her experience is better then the degree. It may be frustrating or she may have luck right away. I will say that I have never came across a nurse or anyone that is a westerner besides the doctor in the only hospital I have been at, the american hospital in dubai. 

Just a heads up, but just because they dont employee any westerners, doesnt mean they are not western style practises that are like the ones you are used to. The doctors and nurses that I have encountered have been competent, are well trained, but they will work for so much less even though in honesty, they are struggling on those salaries and have a crap life here. The problem is that if they dont accept the 3 to 5k salary, someone else will as their are thousands and thousands from certain countries trying to go anywhere so that they will be able to send their salaries to their home countries so their families have a better life. 

I would say she should try the private offices who specialize in the areas she has the most experience. Probly just going to have to the the pavement when she gets here.


----------

